# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Voeten ed

## lolo

hey hey, 
mensen ik heb een vraagje
ik heb sinds een jaar (ik vergeet het steeds dus daarom nog neits aan gedaan)
een beetje last van wat ik eerst dacht waren blaren op mijn voeten
ik ging naar de dokter
maar mijn eigen was er niet, wel een invaller
deze was echt heel erg raar
hij zei, om er een beetje van af te komen
dat ik ducktape op mn voeten moest doen na ze gewassen te hebben, het er dagen op laten zitten en dan na een paar dagen verschonen. Dit totdat ik tevree ben met het resultaat
Omdat ik hier NOG NOOIT van heb gehoord, dacht ik eerst
wtf is dit, is dit echt zo, of grapt hij met me
iemand hier ooit van gehoord. 
Hij zei dat het wratjes/eelt konden zijn
verder heb ik er geen ast van, het staat al1 niet altijd even galant:P

Ook voor een andere tip, ging ik diezelfde afspraak, maar daar wist hij helemaal geen goed antwoord op
Iemand een goede tip tegen snel zweten (rug, oksels)?

thanks

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Lolo, 

Vroeg me af wat is nou je exate klacht? 

petra

----------


## lolo

bij mn voeten, die wartjes/ eelt wat de dokter zegt
hoe het nu weg moet zeg maar
de dokter gaf een raar antwoord, warvan ik dacht" volgens mij houdt hij me voor de gek...

dus ik vroeg me af, wie weet er iets, of is dit bekend, zoals de dokter het zei tegen mij

----------


## Yv

Van deze tip heb ik ook nog nooit gehoord. Ik kan me voorstellen dat je die dokters antwoord niet vertrouwd. Misschien kun je eens naar een pedicure gaan. Deze kan je vertellen of het een wrat of eelt is. Eelt kan worden weggeschaafd bij de pedicure, maar ik weet niet of een pedicure ook wratjes weghaalt. Zij/Hij kan je wellicht verder helpen.

----------


## Denisevalen

Ik heb deze tip wel eens gehoord. Het is om wratjes te verwijderen. Maar als het een wratje is (wat een goeie dokter echt wel kan zien). Kan je het ook op andere manieren oplossen. Je kan het bij de dokter aan laten stippen met stikstof.

----------

